# Asus A8V + Athlon Winchester Kern



## DarthShader (27. März 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe vor, mir das Board ASUS A8V Deluxe zusammen mit einem Athlon 64 3200+ mit Winchester Kern zu holen.

Nun kam mir das Gerücht zu Ohren, dass die BIOS Version, mit der das Board ausgeliefert wird, den oben erwähnten Prozessor nicht unterstützt. Erst nach einem BIOS Update läuft die CPU mit Winchester Kern.

Kann das jemand bestätigen, oder ist das Humbug?


Vielen Dank


----------

